# Anglerdemo 3.0- Das Finale



## Anglerdemo (25. Juni 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
  das Datum für die nächste Anglerdemo wird zeitnah veröffentlicht werden, versprochen.

  Zur Einstimmung und warum wir weiter kämpfen müssen, mal ein paar neue Infos wie wir Angler von der Politik und der Wissenschaft hintes Licht geführt werden!

  Am gestrigen 24. Juni haben wir uns an Bord eines Hochseeangelkutters begeben und uns einfach mal mit der aktuellen Situation rund um den Dorsch beschäftigt. 





Insbesondere wollten wir uns mal die Meinung der Angler zur Forderung des LAV MVP und des DAFV zur Agenda 45-0-10 anhören. Schließlich liest man ja in den Medien, dass die Angler in MVP die Agenda 45-0-10 fordern.

  Wir bitten um Verständnis, dass wir den Namen des Kutters nicht nennen, da dieser am gestrigen Tag von einer Gruppe gebucht war und diese uns gebeten hat, den Namen nicht zu nennen, um keine Rückschlüsse auf die Angler ziehen zu können. Natürlich kommen wir diesem Wunsch nach. Fakt ist, dass keiner der 26 Angler die Agenda 45-0-10 positiv beurteilt hat!

  Bei unserer nächsten Tour – die werden wir bald unternehmen - werden wir für Euch aber sicherlich wieder Videos und Bilder erstellen und hier zeigen können.

  Es herrschte wirklich Schietwetter mit fiesen Windböen und Nieselregen, teilweise hat es sogar richtig geschüttet. Also nicht wirklich angenehme Bedingungen.

  An Bord waren 26 großteils erfahrene Angler. Es wurden 59 massige Dorsche entnommen. Davon waren 21 Dorsche größer als 45cm, 38 Dorsche zwischen 38cm und 45cm. Der Durchschnittsfang lag demnach bei 2,3 Dorschen pro Angler. Bei einem Mindestmaß von 45cm hätte der Durchschnittsfang bei nur noch 0,8 Dorschen pro Angler bzw. knapp 65% weniger gelegen! 

  Nebenbei sei erwähnt, dass zu den genannten Fängen über 100 Dorsche zwischen 28cm und 38 cm an Bord geholt wurden.

  Wenn wir uns diese Zahlen – ja, wir wissen, dass diese Zahlen nur eine Gruppe auf einem Kutter an einem Tag abbilden und nicht repräsentativ sind – anschauen, fragen wir uns natürlich, warum es Verbände gibt, die jetzt noch zusätzliche Einschränkungen fordern und dem Angeltourismus damit den Dolchstoß geben! Von einer zusätzlichen Schonzeit für Angler ganz zu schweigen!

  Zudem wurden hierbei anscheinend neueste wissenschaftliche Erkenntnisse der Universität von Turku in Finnland und dem Leibniz-Instituts für Gewässerökologie und Binnenfischerei (IGB) nicht berücksichtigt. Die stete Entnahme der größten Individuen aus einem Fischbestand zieht Veränderungen in der Aktivität von Tausenden Genen nach sich. Das bedeutet, dass die selektive Entnahme von großen Fischen aus einem Bestand zur Folge hat, dass die Fischart sich darauf anpasst und ein langsameres Wachstum, eine reduzierte Größe im Erwachsenenalter und ein scheueres Verhalten nach sich zieht. Werden gar mehr Fische verangelt? Teilweise wird ja von der Wissenschaft gar eine Reduzierung des Mindestmaßes gefordert.

  Interessant ist auch die Argumentation der „Gesprächsrunde Dorsch in Wismar“ zur Forderung nach einer Dorschschonzeit für Angler. Indikator ist der gute Dorschjahrgang 2016. Haben wir etwas verpasst? Gibt es bereits eine Dorschschonzeit für Angler? Oder meinen die das Baglimit? Das gilt unseres Wissens erst seit diesem Jahr, könnte demnach wohl eher wenig Einfluss auf den Jahrgang 2016 haben. Wenn der Jahrgang 2017 jetzt schwächer als der 2016’er Jahrgang ausfallen sollte, stellt sich uns die Frage, ob wir Angler dann ab sofort wieder ohne Beschränkungen fangen dürfen, da sich das Baglimit dann ja negativ auf den Bestand auswirkt. Nur mal so Gedanken von uns. Das die Schonzeit der Dolchstoß für den Angeltourismus wäre, brauchen wir wohl nicht weiter auszuführen. Die aktuelle wirtschaftliche Situation der Hochseeangelkutter ist mehr als existenzgefährdend, wie sollen die Betriebe und Familien noch weitere Einschränkungen verkraften? Durch gezielte Einschränkungen für Kutterangler (und Bootsangler?)? Unglaublich oder?

  Eventuell hätte man die Politik endlich einmal unter Druck setzen sollen und die Einhaltung der 2007 beschlossenen Ziele der Helsinki Commision (HELCOM) zur Reduzierung der Eutrophierung der Ostsee fordern sollen. Oder will man nicht sehen, dass die Ostsee mit wenigen Ausnahmen sich immer noch nicht in einem guten Zustand befindet? Einer Studie der Universität Aarhus zufolge haben sich diese sauerstoffarmen, lebensfeindlichen Bereiche in der Ostsee stark ausgeweitet. Von 5000 Quadratkilometern vor 110 Jahren sind sie auf mittlerweile 60 000 Quadratkilometer angewachsen. Diese Fläche ist damit die weltweit größte Todeszone menschlichen Ursprungs. Weder Fische noch andere Meeresbewohner können sich in diesen Todeszonen aufhalten, ihr Lebensraum ist dadurch drastisch geschrumpft. Die Eutrophierung gefährdet die biologische Vielfalt und verringert die Fischbestände.

  Was wir Euch natürlich auch nicht verheimlichen wollen, ist, dass die Bundesregierung am 20. Dezember 2016 informiert hat, dass ein jüngeres wissenschaftliches Gutachten vorliegt, wonach der Jahrgang 2015 deutlich produktiver sei, als von ICES angenommen. Zufällig kommt dieses erst nach Beschluss des Baglimits im Bundestag zur Sprache! Des Weiteren wird darüber informiert, "dass die Laicherbiomasse von 12 606 Tonnen auf 19 032 Tonnen im Zeitraum 2013 bis 2016 gestiegen ist. Dies macht deutlich, dass sich der Bestand trotz der hohen fischereilichen Sterblichkeit in den letzten Jahren signifikant erholt hat."

  Schade finden wir auch, dass man anscheinend die Chance vertan hat, im Rahmen dieses "runden Tisches" gegen die geplanten Angelverbote in Nord- und Ostsee vorzugehen- zumindest finden wir dazu nichts in den uns vorliegenden Meldungen. 

  Reicht das an Infos, dass wir Angler Opfer der Politik sind und endlich gegen diese Art von anglerfeindliche Politik gemeinsam kämpfen müssen? Wir zählen auf Euch!

  In diesem Sinne wünschen wir Euch einen nachdenklichen Sonntag!

  PS. Alle Zahlen/ Infos haben wir selbstverständlich schriftlich /​


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 3.0- Das Finale*

wie schon mehrfach geschrieben, auf mich könnt ihr weiterhin zählen.
Ich kann zwar wegen der Entfernung nicht persönlich vor Ort sei, aber so lange ihr für uns Angler tätig seit, spende ich jeden Monat 50,-Euro von meinem kargen Lohn.


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 3.0- Das Finale*

Zur Zeit werden die Sargnägel für das Angeln in Deutschland geschmiedet und ihr seid die einzigen, die versuchen das Schmiedefeuer zu löschen.
Dafür braucht ihr die Untersützung aller Angler.


----------



## Anglerdemo (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 3.0- Das Finale*

Weiterhin vielen Dank für Deine Unterstützung!

Wir werden weiterkämpfen und hoffentlich bei Anglerdemo 3.0 noch mehr Angler sensibilisieren können!


----------



## Lubina (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 3.0- Das Finale*

Moin,
wenn es terminlich passt, bin ich auf jeden Fall auch das dritte Mal wieder mit am Start!#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 3.0- Das Finale*

Nicht nur, dass nun wohl die AWZ - Angelverbote dennoch kommen (wir berichteten), nun hauen auch DAFV, LAV-MeckPomm, LSFV-SH und die anderen DAFV-Mitgliedsverbände wie der Meeresanglerverband (jedenfalls noch bei keinem ein Dementi gelesen, also tragen sie das als Mitgliedsverband mit!) die Kutterangler beim Baglimit in die Pfanne.

Auf der DAFV-Seite zu lesen, dass die jetzt eine *einseitige Schonmaßerhöhung beim Dorsch NUR FÜR KUTTERANGLER (nicht Uferangler, nicht Bootsangler, so wie da geschrieben) wollen:*
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=323013&page=18


----------



## Anglerdemo (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 3.0- Das Finale*

Das nennen wir mal eine gelungene Überraschung! Eine Gruppe junger Heiligenhafener hat sich überlegt, wie sie uns vom Team Anglerdemo unterstützen kann. Das Ergebnis ist eine richtig coole Nummer.

 Am 22. Juli 2017 gibt es im Rahmen der 42. Heiligenhafener Hafenfesttage eine „Open Ship Party“ auf der MS Einigkeit im Kommunalhafen. Der Beginn ist um 17.00 Uhr und die „Love the sea Crew“ sorgt für coole Drinks und gute Laune. Für Musik und Unterhaltung sorgt DJ Sven direkt von Bord der MS Einigkeit. Der Erlös kommt zu 100% unserem Team Anglerdemo zu Gute! Es liegen bereits alle Genehmigungen vor und der Eintritt für Euch ist natürlich frei.

Vielen Dank an die geile Truppe aus Heiligenhafen. Wir vom Orgateam sind natürlich auch vor Ort. Danke Jungs und Mädels. Also, kommt an Bord und unterstützt uns vom Team Anglerdemo. NEIN zum Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt!


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 3.0- Das Finale*

Geile Sache- und alles mit den Riesenplakaten pflastern!! 


Topp!!!


----------



## Anglerdemo (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 3.0- Das Finale*

Wir merken doch, dass „einige wenige“ Angler unsere Argumentation gegen eine Erhöhung des Mindestmaßes beim Dorsch auf 45 cm – wie vom LAV MVP im Rahmen der Agenda 45-0-10 gefordert - nicht nachvollziehen können. Wir haben uns natürlich intensiv mit dem Thema auseinandergesetzt und auch die Wissenschaft dazu befragt. Wie wir es mittlerweile gewohnt sind, dürfen wir leider viele Antworten nicht veröffentlichen. So machen wir uns dann im WWW auf die Suche nach Quellen, um Argumente zu finden. Fündig sind wir u.a. in der „Welt“ geworden.

  So fordern Fischereilobbyisten, kleine Fische aus dem Meer herauszuholen und große darin zu lassen. „Große Fische sorgen für viel mehr Nachwuchs“, sagte Matthias Keller, Hauptgeschäftsführer des Fischinformationszentrums in Hamburg, der WELT. Die über Quoten geregelte Festlegung der Fangmengen reiche aus, die Bestände zu schützen und zu erhalten. Tatsächlich bestätigen auch Wissenschaftler, dass ausgewachsene Fischexemplare überproportional mehr Fischeier tragen. 

  Interessant dazu ist auch die Aussage von Dr. Zimmermann vom Thünen- Institut, die ja beim „Runden Tisch in Wismar“ zugegen waren. „Die Mindestanlandegrößen für Fische sollten ganz abgeschafft werden“, sagte Christopher Zimmermann, der stellvertretende Leiter des Thünen-Instituts für Ostseefischerei, der WELT. 

  Nachzulesen sind diese Aussagen unter www.welt.de/wirtschaft/article164623400/Streit-um-den-Verzehr-von-Baby-Fischen-entfacht.html

Wenn die Wissenschaft eine Abschaffung der Mindestmaße fordert, fragen wir uns, wieso man uns Angler noch eine Erhöhung aufbrummen möchte? Warum können die Anglerverbände nicht endlich einmal für uns Angler kämpfen und „die Entscheidung zur Entnahme eines Fisches in die Verantwortung der Angler zu legen“ von der Politik einfordern? Mit der Verantwortung steigt auch die Sensibilisierung eines jeden Anglers. Das wäre eine Lösung für die Angler und für die Natur. Was spricht dagegen? Die eigenen ideologischen Vorstellungen oder die Angst von Tierschützern – unbegründet - angegangen zu werden?


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 3.0- Das Finale*

Danke - erstklassige Zusammenfassung!


----------



## Anglerdemo (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 3.0- Das Finale*

Da die liebe Bettina Hagedorn jetzt eine Facebook Seite hat, möchte ich alle Facebook User bitten, unter ihr erstes Video den Satz "NEIN zum Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt" zu posten!

Danke!

www.facebook.com/BettinaHagedornMdB/

Dann lernt Bettina die reale Facebook- Welt schneller kennen...:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 3.0- Das Finale*

Hab schon ;-)


----------



## Anglerdemo (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 3.0- Das Finale*

Läuft gut :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 3.0- Das Finale*

heheehe, gefällt mir ;-)


----------



## Anglerdemo (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 3.0- Das Finale*

Bei Barbara Hendricks geht auch noch was 

www.facebook.com/hendricks.barbara/posts/1614480398575669?comment_id=1615005945189781

"Nein zum Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt!" ist das Motto... |rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 3.0- Das Finale*

link geht net


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 3.0- Das Finale*

nu funzt er - danke


----------



## Hering 58 (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 3.0- Das Finale*

Mehr Wildnis für Deutschland.|muahah:


----------



## Nidderauer (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 3.0- Das Finale*



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> So fordern Fischereilobbyisten, kleine Fische aus dem Meer herauszuholen und große darin zu lassen. „Große Fische sorgen für viel mehr Nachwuchs“, sagte Matthias Keller, Hauptgeschäftsführer des Fischinformationszentrums in Hamburg, der WELT. Die über Quoten geregelte Festlegung der Fangmengen reiche aus, die Bestände zu schützen und zu erhalten. Tatsächlich bestätigen auch Wissenschaftler, dass ausgewachsene Fischexemplare überproportional mehr Fischeier tragen.


 
 Hallo,

 überproportional mehr Fischeier bedeuten aber nicht unbedingt eine überdurchschnittliche Reproduktionsrate. Je größer/älter ein Fisch, desto länger war dieser lebensfeindlichen Bedingungen ausgesetzt. Ungünstige Bedingungen wirken sich wiederum auf die Entwicklungsfähigkeit der Eier und Befruchtungstauglichkeit der Spermien aus.
Die beste Entwicklungsrate (geschlüpfte Brutfische/befruchtete Eier) dürfte ganz klar im 1. Jahr der Fortpflanzung zu finden sein. Ob diese Rate durch eine deutlich höhere Eizahl im fortgeschrittenen Alter aufrecht erhalten werden kann, ist fraglich. 



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Wir merken doch, dass „einige wenige“ Angler unsere Argumentation gegen eine Erhöhung des Mindestmaßes beim Dorsch auf 45 cm – wie vom LAV MVP im Rahmen der Agenda 45-0-10 gefordert - nicht nachvollziehen können.



 Ansonsten war ich die letzten Wochen auch mal wieder ein paar Tage an der Ostsee, dieses mal in Meckpom, nähe Graal-Müritz und kann eure Fangergebnisse in etwa bestätigen. Hinzu kam sehr viel Wind aus West, sodass ich von den insgesamt 10 Tagen wetterbedingt nur an 2 Tagen mit dem Kleinboot vom Strand aus raus konnte. An den beiden Kleinboot-Tagen hatte ich zusammen mit meinem Junior zusammen ca. 15 Dorsche über 38 cm, davon aber nur 5 über 45. Ansonsten geschätzt ca. 40 untermaßige Dorsche, von denen mind. 30 Stück kaum die 25 cm erreichten. 

 Vom Strand aus ging in der Dämmerung bei windigem Wetter zwar auch der ein oder andere Fisch an die Spinnrute, das waren aber auch allesamt kleine Fische um die 25 cm.

 Ich musste nach 3 Jahren Ostsee-Abstinenz aber insgesamt feststellen, dass ich/wir zwar wieder unseren Fisch gefangen haben, es aber mittlerweile immer schwieriger wird, bzw. ausgefeilterer Methoden bedarf, überhaupt noch einen 50-er Dorsch an den Haken zu bekommen. Da bin ich grundlegend Anderes gewohnt, auch wenn man sich mit dem Kleinboot kaum mehr als 200-300 m vom Ufer entfernt. 

 Und dann bekommt man zu alledem noch so einen 38-er zu Gesicht. Für den Dorsch macht es im Nachhinein wohl keinen Unterschied, für des Anglers Gesamteindruck des Urlaubs allerdings schon...




 Grüße Sven


----------



## angler1996 (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 3.0- Das Finale*



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Bei Barbara Hendricks geht auch noch was
> 
> www.facebook.com/hendricks.barbara/posts/1614480398575669?comment_id=1615005945189781
> 
> "Nein zum Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt!" ist das Motto... |rolleyes


 

 Möge sie weiter Klientelpolitik betreiben, nur wie lange  noch?:q
 Tschüß Barbara#hkann man nicht mal nen Smilie machen der mit 2 Händen "winkt"?
 Gruß A.


----------



## Anglerdemo (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 3.0- Das Finale*

Der  LAV MAVP arbeitet weiter gegen uns- er forciert seine Agenda 45-0-10  immer mehr. Das finden wir unglaublich! 

Schade, dass die Verbände so  verbohrt sind und ihre Meinung - auch wenn sie noch so falsch und  schädlich ist - egoistisch als einzig richtige ansehen. Die freuen sich,  wenn die Wissenschaftler und Politiker, die uns das eingebrockt haben,  sich mit denen an einen Tisch setzen und die Agenda positiv bewerten. 

Warum? 

Weil die Wissenschaft und die Politik sich vor Lachen wohl auf  die Schenkel klopft und kaum noch in den Schlaf kommt! 
 Das  möchten wir Euch gerne einmal In Zahlen erklären. Durch das Baglimt  haben wir Angler in diesem Jahr eine Fangreduzierung von ca. 900  (errechneten) Tonnen. Bei der Agenda 45-0-10 haben wir eine  Fangreduzierung von ca. 1400 Tonnen bei gleichen Voraussetzungen. 

Baglimit 10 Stück pro Tag = ca. 300 Tonnen weniger, Schonzeit 8 Wochen ca. 440 Tonnen weniger, Mindestmaß ca. 655 Tonnen! 

 Das freut die Politik und die Wissenschaft sicherlich. Unglaublich, oder? 

Wir schränken uns freiwillig um gut 55% ein- natürlich setzen sich da  alle Wissenschaftler und Politiker mit denen vom LAV MVP an einen Tisch  und lassen sich fotografieren! 

 Laut LAV MVP fordern das so die  44.000 Angler in MVP. Warum ändern die nicht einfach das  Landesfischereigesetz in MVP? 

Dann errechnen wir die Minderfänge für MVP  durch die Agenda 45-0-10 und schlagen die bei uns in SH rauf. 

Wir suchen jetzt den Kontakt zu anderen Ländern, um dafür zu sorgen,  dass z.B. die Dänen, Schweden und Polen dem Vorschlag ggf. auf EU Ebene  nicht zustimmen!


----------



## Anglerdemo (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 3.0- Das Finale*

So, Attacke- die Bundeskanzlerin kommt!

  Anglerdemo 3.0 findet am 14.07.2017 statt. Details folgen Step by Step.  Wir melden das nicht als Demo an, sondern als politische Veranstaltung.  Hintergrund: Wir werden mit den Kleinbooten - wenn wir die Genehmigung  erhalten - bis an den Seebrückenkopf fahren. Die Kutter werden je nach  Wassertiefe so dicht wie möglich als geschlossener Konvoi unter Land  fahren. Treffpunkt ist an der Seebrücke um 15.15 Uhr. Für die Kleinboote  aus Großenbrode und Burgtiefe/ Burgstaaken werden wir eine geschlossene Anfahrt planen. Die Uhrzeit müssen wir noch planen.

  Zur Zeit planen wir mit 10 Kuttern und 20 Kleinbooten, freuen uns  natürlich auch über 100 teilnehmende Kleinboote. Auf unser Kommando  werden wir wieder die Signalhörner für eine Minute ziehen. 

  Parallel dazu wird eine Aktivität von uns am Seebrückenplatz gestartet.  Details dürfen wir aufgrund der Sicherheitsauflagen leider (noch) nicht  veröffentlichen.

 Wir nehmen ab sofort Eure Anmeldungen unter  anglerdemo@online.de entgegen! Ganz wichtig: Wir benötigen zwingend den  Bootsnamen und den Vor- und Zunamen des Skippers und der Mitfahrer.

 Wir zählen auf Euch! Nein zum Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt!

 Natürlich freuen wir uns auch über Unterstützer am Seebrückenvorplatz!

  Wichtig: Wir werden und wollen die Veranstaltung von Angela Merkel  nicht stören! Wir möchten nur ein Zeichen setzen und auf die Situation  aufmerksam machen! Jeder unserer Schritte wird detailliert mit den  Behörden im Vorfeld abgestimmt.


----------



## Anglerdemo (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 3.0- Das Finale*

Guten  Morgen liebe Mitstreiter, unsere Beiträge zur Agenda 45-0-10 sorgen für  viele Nachfragen, aber auch für sehr viel Zuspruch bei uns. An dieser  Stelle möchten wir uns dafür bei Euch bedanken. Wir möchten aber auch  klarstellen, dass es nicht unser Ziel ist, einen Verband zu  diskreditieren, sondern lediglich die Agenda 45-0-10, von uns auch als  "Dolchstoß für den Angeltourismus" bezeichnete Agenda, zu verhindern und  die deutschen Meeresangler für dieses Thema zu sensibilisieren und über  die Folgen aufzuklären. Denn sicherlich liest sich Schonzeit und eine  Mindestmaßanhebung auf 45cm im ersten Schritt ganz vernünftig. Es gibt  jedoch ein großes "Aber", wenn man sich intensiv mit dem Thema  beschäftigt. Denn auch hier gilt eine einfache Regelung. Jede  Einschränkung sollte doch einen Nutzen für die Natur oder den Bestand  haben. Das ist hier jedoch nicht der Fall, aber lest selbst.

 Wir  möchten heute unsere Sichtweise noch einmal mit offiziellen und uns  schriftlich vorliegenden Aussagen, dass Einschränkungen nicht dem  Dorschbestand zugute kommen, untermauern.

 Zitat MELUR vom 15.03.2017

  "Die Einbeziehung der Anglerfänge in die Quotenverordnung und letztlich  die Festlegung der konkreten Limits für 2017 basieren auf  wissenschaftlichen Erhebungen zu Entnahmen in den unterschiedlichen  Segmenten der Angelfischerei auf Dorsch (Strandangler, Angelkutter,  individuelle Bootsangler). Auf der Grundlage der für diese Anglergruppen  ermittelten Durchschnittsfangmengen wurden notwendige Reduktionen  abgeschätzt, um seitens der Angelfischerei einen angemessenen Beitrag  zur nachhaltigen Nutzung des Dorsches zu leisten und die Quotenabsenkung  für die Berufsfischerei erträglich zu halten. Diese Kalkulation basiert  auf individuellen Fangerträgen der Angler an der deutschen Ostseeküste,  und die Kutterangler spielen dabei aufgrund ihres hohen Anteils an der  anglerischen Gesamtentnahme eine tragende Rolle."

 Zitat Wissenschaft 06. Juni 2017

  "Die Beteiligung der Angler am Wiederaufbau des Dorschbestandes in der  westlichen Ostsee war und ist sinnvoll und alleine schon aus Gründen der  Verteilungsgerechtigkeit gerechtfertigt. Da die kommerzielle Fischerei  in den letzten Jahren bereits Quotenkürzungen in Höhe von -80% hinnehmen  musste, während die Freizeitfischerei nicht eingeschränkt wurde, ist es  auch unerheblich, dass die potentiellen Einsparungen durch die  Einführung des Bag limits zu einer geringeren Quotenkürzung der  Berufsfischerei (immerhin immer noch -56%) in 2017 geführt hat."

 Wir haben bereits mehrfach versucht, anhand einfacher Zahlen die Fischereipolitik der EU zu erklären:

  Der Bestand wird immer im gerade so "sicheren Bereich" gehalten. Sagen  wir mal das ist die 10. Aktuell liegt der Bestand bei 20. Die Angler  haben eine Quote pro Jahr von 4 und die Berufsfischer von 6. Jetzt gibt  es eine Schonzeit für Angler und ein höheres Mindestmaß. Also haben die  Anler eine Quote von 3. Der Bestand muss weiterhin bei 10 gehalten  werden. Was passiert also bei der politischen Quotenverteilung? Richtig-  20-10-3=7. Die Fischer erhalten eine Quote von 7 anstatt von 6. Was hat  es dem Bestand genutzt? Nichts. 

 Zudem hat die höhere Quote der  Fischerei einen höheren Beifang zur Folge, da der Fischereidruck erhöht  wird. Angeln ist nachweislich deutlich selektiver. So funktioniert das  in der EU, willkomen in der Realität. Aus diesem Grund bringen  Einschränkungen für Angler nichts für den Dorschbestand. Genauso und  nicht anders ist das bei der Enführung des Baglimits passiert (siehe  Aussagen der Wissenschaft und des MELUR oben)  und so wird es auch bei  neuen Einschränkungen wie zum Beispiel der Agenda 45-0-10 weitergehen.

  Gerne möchte ich Euch noch eine Einschätzung der Wissenschaft mit auf  den Weg geben, die aufzeigt, in welche Richtung wir uns mit der Agenda  45-0-10 begeben.

 Zitat: "Der Vorstoß der Verbände ist für die Zeit, nachdem Angelbeschränkungen durch die EU entfallen, durchaus sinnvoll."

  Diese Ausage bedeutet, dass wenn die EU das umstrittene Baglimit  abschafft (2019?), die Agenda für die deutschen Angler gerne angenommen  wird. 

 Die Einschränkungen für uns Angler in Zahlen - Grundlage  hierfür sind die uns vorliegenden durchschnittlichen Anglerfänge in den  Jahren 2013 bis 2015 - stellen sich nach unseren Berechnungen wie folgt  dar:

 Durch das Baglimt haben wir Angler in diesem Jahr eine  Fangreduzierung von ca. 900 (errechneten) Tonnen. Bei der Agenda 45-0-10  haben wir eine Fangreduzierung von ca. 1400 Tonnen bei gleichen  Voraussetzungen.

 Baglimit 10 Stück pro Tag = ca. 300 Tonnen weniger, Schonzeit 8 Wochen ca. 440 Tonnen weniger, Mindestmaß ca. 655 Tonnen! 

  Das freut die Politik und die Wissenschaft sicherlich und natürlich  auch die dänischen und polnischen Schleppnetzfischer, die bei der  Quotenverteilung das größte Stück abbekommen.

 Aus diesem Grund  ist für uns die Forderung absolut inakzeptabel. Wir schränken uns mit  der Agenda freiwillig um gut 55% ein und zerstören den Angeltourismus  und das ohne messbare positive Effekte für den Dorsch in der westlichen  Ostsee.

 Ergänzen möchten wir an dieser Stelle auch noch, dass wir  mehrfach den schriftlichen Kontakt zum LAV MVP gesucht haben. WIr haben  eine Antwort erhalten - allerdings ist man da in unseren Augen nicht  wirklich auf unsere Argumente und Befürchtungen zu den daraus  resultierenden Folgen eingegangen. Auf unsere Nachfragen gab es dann  leider keine Reaktionen mehr. Erst danach sind wir an die Öffentlichkeit  gegangen!

 Jetzt könnt Ihr Euch hoffentlich ein besseres Bild davon machen! 

 Sind es wirklich die 44.000 Angler in MVP, die diesen Vorstoß unterstützen, wie uns vom LAV MVP schriftlich mitgeteilt wurde?


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 3.0- Das Finale*



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Wir möchten aber auch  klarstellen, dass es nicht unser Ziel ist, einen Verband zu  diskreditieren, sondern lediglich die Agenda 45-0-10, von uns auch als  "Dolchstoß für den Angeltourismus" bezeichnete Agenda, zu verhindern und  die deutschen Meeresangler für dieses Thema zu sensibilisieren und über  die Folgen aufzuklären.


Es geht NICHT um diskreditieren.
Die Wahrheit ist wie beim Angelverbot in den AWZ, dass uns die Verbände mit reingeritten haben.

Hätten die gleich gekämpft, statt im,  vorauseilenden Gehorsam nachgegeben, oder schlimmer noch, wie MeckPomm Vorschläge zur Verschärfung der Situation zu machen, stünden wir heute besser da.

Wenn selbst die Politik und die Behörden sagen, es läge mit an den Verbänden, die das ja quasi unterstützen würden (und diese Behörden/Ministeriensicht fällt NICHT vom Himmel!), dann muss das in meinen Augen öffentlich werden, damit das auch jeder weiss.

Anglerdemo gehts zu Recht um die Verbote vor Ort Fehmarnbelt etc...

Mir gehts auch drum, dass die Verbände nicht beim näxten Mal zum näxten, anderen Punkt dann wider den gleichen anglerfeindlichen Dreck machen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 3.0- Das Finale*

ich habe den Eindruck, dass die Verbände längst von Nabu und co unterwandert sind.
Anders ist so etwas nicht mehr erklärbar


----------



## 50er-Jäger (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 3.0- Das Finale*



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Guten Morgen liebe Mitstreiter, unsere Beiträge zur Agenda 45-0-10 sorgen für viele Nachfragen, aber auch für sehr viel Zuspruch bei uns. An dieser Stelle möchten wir uns dafür bei Euch bedanken. Wir möchten aber auch klarstellen, dass es nicht unser Ziel ist, einen Verband zu diskreditieren, sondern lediglich die Agenda 45-0-10, von uns auch als "Dolchstoß für den Angeltourismus" bezeichnete Agenda, zu verhindern und die deutschen Meeresangler für dieses Thema zu sensibilisieren und über die Folgen aufzuklären. Denn sicherlich liest sich Schonzeit und eine Mindestmaßanhebung auf 45cm im ersten Schritt ganz vernünftig. Es gibt jedoch ein großes "Aber", wenn man sich intensiv mit dem Thema beschäftigt. Denn auch hier gilt eine einfache Regelung. Jede Einschränkung sollte doch einen Nutzen für die Natur oder den Bestand haben. Das ist hier jedoch nicht der Fall, aber lest selbst.
> 
> Wir möchten heute unsere Sichtweise noch einmal mit offiziellen und uns schriftlich vorliegenden Aussagen, dass Einschränkungen nicht dem Dorschbestand zugute kommen, untermauern.
> 
> ...



Ähm ich wüsste nicht das überhaupt einer dazu befragt wurde....ich zumindest nicht, weshalb ich mal ein Schreiben an den Verband aufsetzen werde, wie er zu der Annahme kommt dies zu behaupten...


----------



## Brillendorsch (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 3.0- Das Finale*

das überrascht mich jetzt aber gar nicht


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 3.0- Das Finale*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Ähm ich wüsste nicht das überhaupt einer dazu befragt wurde....ich zumindest nicht, weshalb ich mal ein Schreiben an den Verband aufsetzen werde, wie er zu der Annahme kommt dies zu behaupten...



Ein deutscher Herrscherverband fragt das Zahlvolk i.d.R.nicht..nicht auszudenken,was das für mögliche Folgen hätte..Anglers Interessen wahrnehmen und umsetzen z.b..

Unerhört sowas


----------



## kati48268 (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 3.0- Das Finale*

Natürlich fragen die nicht. Sie fühlen sich durch das gewählte Amt legitimiert im Namen der Angler zu sprechen, egal was sie dann sagen.

Problem: Politik versteht Verbände als genau dieses Sprachrohr.
"Innerverbandliche Kritik" interessiert die nicht, wenn eine Verbandsspitze anscheinend eine andere Meinung als die Basis vertritt, muss dies halt (in Zukunft) demokratisch durch Wahlen verändert werden.

Dass Verbände aber so anglerfindlich agieren, ist das eigentliche Problem.

Es zeigt, wie weit weg von der Basis sie sich bewegen.
Es zeigt, dass die innerverbandliche Demokratie die falschen Leute auf Pöstchen gehoben oder gelassen hat.
Es zeigt, dass diese Führungsebene unfähig ist und dringend abgelöst werden muss.

Wo bleibt der Versuch, eine außerordentliche JHV dazu einzuberufen?


----------



## kati48268 (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 3.0- Das Finale*

Und weiter geht die Vernebelungstaktik des DMV, namentlich Präsi Ralf Deterding, der sich selbst gern als Kämpfer gegen die Angelverbote darstellt.

Schön die Schuldigen in der Politik darstellen,
die Beteiligung des DAFV aber ständig unter den Teppich kehren.

https://www.facebook.com/ralf.deterding.1/posts/1453741508019615


----------



## Brillendorsch (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 3.0- Das Finale*

er hat ja angeblich Schlaumeierei studiert


----------



## Anglerdemo (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 3.0- Das Finale*

Moin Moin zusammen!

Der 14. Juli rückt näher und wir sind in den letzten Zügen der Vorbereitung. Alles läuft nach Plan und wir sind mit den Ergebnissen der Gespräche mit den zuständigen Behörden und natürlich auch der Politik zufrieden. Durch das letzte Wochende in Hamburg - G20- gab es für uns auch noch einige Änderungen und Auflagen, die wir aber in den letzten 24 Stunden mit voller Kraft abarbeiten konnten. Wir lieben ja Herausforderungen .

Was uns immer mehr auffällt, ist der steigende Zuspruch in der Region. Egal welches Problem, welche Frage oder welches Anliegen- wenn wir sagen "wir sind von Anglerdemo" gibt es immer eine positive Antwort. Einfach nur genial!

*Das Finale- wir sind gespannt und freuen uns auf Euch am 14. Juli 2017 ab 15.30 Uhr in Heiligenhafen. *

Für die angemeldeten Kleinboote noch eine ergänende Info: Ihr erhaltet spätestens am Donnerstag per Mail wie gewohnt den detaillierten Ablauf sowie die Kontaktdaten der Ansprechpartner. 

Bis einschließlich Donnerstag nehmen wir noch Anmeldungen für Kleinboote unter anglerdemo@online.de entgegen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 3.0- Das Finale*

Ich drücke euch weiter alle Daumen!!!! 

Dass der Zuspruch in der Region stärker wird, ist absolut klasse!!


----------



## Brillendorsch (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 3.0- Das Finale*

#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 3.0- Das Finale*

Guter Artikel.

Typisch wieder, dass Angler(demo) und Kutterkäptns das machen müssen, weil direkt betroffene Verbände wie DAFV , DMV, LAV-MeckPomm und LSFV-SH da komplett versagen:
https://www.shz.de/deutschland-welt/politik/kippt-merkel-das-angelverbot-im-belt-id17282241.html


----------



## Anglerdemo (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 3.0- Das Finale*

Der Artikel zeigt, dass der NABU nervös wird #6!

Ja, Angler können sich wehren- für einige wohl eine neue Erfahrung :q.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 3.0- Das Finale*



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Der Artikel zeigt, dass der NABU nervös wird #6!
> 
> Ja, Angler können sich wehren- für einige wohl eine neue Erfahrung :q.


Eine laute Minderheit darf nicht den Naturschutz bestimmen..so der Nabu?

Na die sind ja niedlich...nix anderes(plus grenzwertigen Aktionen) praktizieren Nabu und Co.doch seit Jahren.

Verlogener und scheinheiliger gehts ja wohl kaum noch.


----------



## Anglerdemo (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 3.0- Das Finale*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Eine laute Minderheit darf nicht den Naturschutz bestimmen..so der Nabu?



Ich dachte er meint mit der Aussage seinen NABU


----------



## kati48268 (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 3.0- Das Finale*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Guter Artikel.
> https://www.shz.de/deutschland-welt/politik/kippt-merkel-das-angelverbot-im-belt-id17282241.html


Mir fehlt da das Argument,
dass _nur_ das Angeln betroffen sein soll.
Bauen, baggern, fahren, fischen, fördern,... aber nicht.

Dieses ist m.M.n. das stärkste Argument, 
welches das Angelverbot als Farce enttarnt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 3.0- Das Finale*

da ist der Schreiberling halt wahrscheinlich noch zu Schützer-, NABU- und Sport- und Anglerfischerverbandler geimpft..
:g:g:g


----------



## Anglerdemo (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 3.0- Das Finale*

Guten Morgen liebe Unterstützer und Mitstreiter, heute ist "Das Finale"! Wir freuen uns auf den Besuch von unserer Bundeskanzlerin Frau Dr. Angela Maerkel.

Wir werden natürlich aus Heiligenhafen berichten und das Anglerboard wird Euch - für diejenigen die nicht vor Ort dabei sind - ab ca. 14.00 Uhr mit News von uns versorgen. 

Die (An-) Spannung steigt!

Danke für die Unterstützung Thomas!


----------



## Anglerdemo (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 3.0- Das Finale*

So, gestern gab es noch die kurze Anprobe für unser "Demoteam" vor Ort!


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 3.0- Das Finale*



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Wir werden natürlich aus Heiligenhafen berichten und das Anglerboard wird Euch - für diejenigen die nicht vor Ort dabei sind - ab ca. 14.00 Uhr mit News von uns versorgen.
> 
> Die (An-) Spannung steigt!
> 
> Danke für die Unterstützung Thomas!


Immer gerne für die Sache der Angler, Lars!



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> So, gestern gab es noch die kurze Anprobe für unser "Demoteam" vor Ort!


HÜBSCH!! (das Shirt! :g|supergri:g )


----------



## bacalo (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 3.0- Das Finale*

Bin mit ganzem Herzen dabei!

 Wünsche uns allen einen guten Verlauf und nochmals Danke an dem gesamten Orga-Team#6.

 Beste Grüße aus dem fernen Unterfranken.

 Gruß an die Küste

 Peter


----------



## Brillendorsch (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 3.0- Das Finale*

ich drück die Daumen
und lasst euch nicht verar...


----------



## Anglerdemo (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 3.0- Das Finale*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> ich drück die Daumen
> und lasst euch nicht verar...


  Danke - und natürlich nicht!


----------



## Taxidermist (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 3.0- Das Finale*

Ich würde mir nicht so große Hoffnung auf Frau Merkel machen, die ja dafür bekannt ist eben nicht aktiv zu regieren, sondern bestenfalls reagiert!
Und Wahlkampfgeschenke muss sie auch nicht machen, da jetzt schon klar ist, dass sie uns weitere 4 Jahre erhalten bleibt, egal mit welcher Koalition.
Die möglichen Koalitionskandidaten stehen ja bereits Schlange, in froher Erwartung! 

Aber die Daumen drücke ich ebenfalls, vielleicht geschehen ja Zeichen und Wunder!

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 3.0- Das Finale*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Aber die Daumen drücke ich ebenfalls, vielleicht geschehen ja Wunder!
> 
> Jürgen


Auf das Engagement von Anglerdemo, Kuttetrkäptns, EGOH etc. muss man ja hoffen...

Denn angesichts natur- und tierschützenden Verbänden der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei, die das alles torpedierten und nix zielführendes gegen Angelverbote unternommen haben wie vor allem DAFV, DMV, LSFV-SH und LAV-MeckPomm (nur die "haupt"betroffenen), da wird es schon mehr als ein Wunder brauchen, da hast Du recht.....


----------



## Sharpo (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 3.0- Das Finale*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich würde mir nicht so große Hoffnung auf Frau Merkel machen, die ja dafür bekannt ist eben nicht aktiv zu regieren, sondern bestenfalls reagiert!
> Und Wahlkampfgeschenke muss sie auch nicht machen, da jetzt schon klar ist, dass sie uns weitere 4 Jahre erhalten bleibt, egal mit welcher Koalition.
> Die möglichen Koalitionskandidaten stehen ja bereits Schlange, in froher Erwartung!
> 
> ...



Na sei froh. 
Unter SPD Regierung...haste Rodust Hagedorn etc. wieder an der Backe.

habe ja die Hoffnung, dass die FDP als Koalitionspartner der CDU näher dran ist.


----------



## Taxidermist (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 3.0- Das Finale*

Mit viel Glück erreicht man einen "Versprecher" der Frau Merkel, ähnlich wie in der der Frage der Homoehe!
Die Frau Hendricks scheint ja, seit dem die gleichgeschlechtliche Ehe möglich ist, verstärkt mit ihrem Liebesleben befasst zu sein.
Sie will jetzt ihrer Partnerin endlich einen Antrag machen!
Eine Chance, weshalb sie derzeit vielleicht etwas von ihrem Anglervernichtungskurs abgelenkt ist?

Jürgen


----------



## kati48268 (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 3.0- Das Finale*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich würde mir nicht so große Hoffnung auf Frau Merkel machen, ...


Da bin ich nicht so sicher.
Sie ist der Region ja durchaus verbunden
und hat mit der SPD nach der Homo-Ehe-Nummer noch ein Hühnchen zu rupfen.
Wenn man ihr zuschustern kann, dass der ganze Dreck gegen den die Anglerdemo zu Felde zieht primär dem SPD-Damen-Triumvirat Rodust(EU)-Hendricks(Bund)-Hagedorn(SH) zuzuschreiben ist... |rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 3.0- Das Finale*

pist tu pöhse - gefällt mir ;-)


----------



## Brillendorsch (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 3.0- Das Finale*

sie will ja Vollbeschäftigung. Da muss man ihr verklickern, dass Angeln u. Angeltourismus eben wesentlich mehr Arbeitsplätze schafft als Quote für die Dänen.
Und vor Allem gehört das Angeln daher eher gefördert, statt verboten.


----------



## Hering 58 (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 3.0- Das Finale*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> sie will ja Vollbeschäftigung. Da muss man ihr verklickern, dass Angeln u. Angeltourismus eben wesentlich mehr Arbeitsplätze schafft als Quote für die Dänen.
> Und vor Allem gehört das Angeln daher eher gefördert, statt verboten.



Ist Sie nicht auch Anglerin?


----------



## Anglerdemo (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 3.0- Das Finale*

Liebe Angelfreunde, Mitstreiter und Unterstützer,

  "Anglerdemo 3.0- Das Finale" liegt hinter uns. Wir haben unser Thema  „Angelverbote in Nord- und Ostsee“ zur Chefsache in diesem Land gemacht!   Ich sitze jetzt vor meinem PC und bin ein wenig stolz- stolz auf uns  alle! Als ich vor Monaten die Idee hatte, eine Anglerdemo zu planen,  habe ich mir nicht träumen lassen, dass es heute mit der Übergabe einer  Resolution an unsere Bundeskanzlerin Frau Dr. Angela Merkel endet.

  Wir haben unser Ziel zwar noch nicht erreicht, jedoch das Versprechen  unserer Regierungschefin erhalten, dass die geplanten Angelverbote noch  einmal in der Bundesregierung thematisiert werden. Nicht mehr und nicht  weniger! Aber besser als vom Sofa aus auf die Verordnung zu warten,  oder?

 Natürlich hatten wir heute auch abseits der Kameras einige  Gespräche, u.a. mit unserem Ministerpräsidenten Daniel Günter und dem  Ostholsteiner Bundestagsabgeordneten Ingo Gädechens, aber auch z.B. dem  Landtagsabgeordneten Peer Knöfler oder dem Vorsitzenden der CDU Fraktion  im ostholsteinischen Kreistag, Timo Gaarz. Wir sind uns alle einig  gewesen, dass wir optimistisch sein können und sich unsere Aktivitäten  in den letzten Monaten gelohnt haben- denn unsere Position hat sich in  den letzten Monaten auf jeden Fall nicht verschlechtert und die  Verordnung ist – entgegen der Ankündigungen der SPD -noch nicht in  Kraft. Zumindest auch ein Erfolg, oder? Vor ein paar Tagen nahm mich ein  regionaler SPD Politiker zur Seite und sagte „Mit so einem Widerstand  von Anglern haben die in Berlin doch im Leben nicht gerechnet. Fehlt nur  noch, dass die Kanzlerin wirklich eingreift“. Ich habe geschmunzelt und  gesagt „Lass uns mal machen“…

 Ich glaube wir sind auf einem guten Weg und unserem Ziel sehr nahe. Anglerdemo war eine Idee und
 wurde - egal mit welchem Ende - eine Erfolgsgeschichte. Wir sind bundesweit bekannt geworden und
 ein Vorbild für andere, die mit ähnlichen Problemen kämpfen. All das  haben wir gemeinsam geschafft, ein bunter Haufen Menschen aus allen  Bereichen des täglichen Lebens, die sich vorher nicht wirklich kannten.  Mit Hilfe eines Netzwerkes, welches täglich größer wurde, haben wir  viele für uns wichtige Menschen erreichen und für unsere Sache gewinnen  können. Ob in Heiligenhafen, Fehmarn, Kiel, Berlin, Schwerin oder gar  Brüssel und Kopenhagen- viele haben uns unterstützt. Wir Angler haben  einen großen Zuspruch erhalten, sei es aus Politik, Wissenschaft oder  auch von „einfachen Bürgern“. Es war teilweise faszinierend, welch  positiven Rückmeldungen wir erhalten haben. Nichtangler haben uns  genauso unterstützt wie Leute die irgendwie mit dem Angeltourismus zu  tun haben. Sätze wie „Anglerdemo, kenn ich doch“ oder „Ach, Ihr seid  das“ waren irgendwann Routine.

 Gerade Anglerdemo 2.0 war für alle beeindruckend und ich denke noch oft an diesen Augenblick zurück. Für unser gemeinsames Ziel war allerdings der heutige Tag von größerer Bedeutung.

 Und mal ehrlich- wer hätte vor ein paar Monaten gedacht, dass wir paar Angler eine
 Resolution an unsere Bundeskanzlerin Frau Dr. Merkel überreichen  dürfen. Auch wenn wir damit unser Ziel noch nicht erreicht haben oder  erreichen werden, haben wir alle zusammen alles Machbare getan. Wir  Angler können jeden Morgen in den Spiegel gucken, egal was jetzt noch  passiert. 
 Viele von Euch haben Stunden geopfert, um mich und meine Idee zu unterstützen, Geld und Zeit geopfert, um sich unserem Bootskonvoi anzuschließen und auch nicht  aufgehört, an uns zu glauben, als die erste Demo wegen zu starkem Wind  abgesagt werden musste. Ihr seid mir teils blind gefolgt und habt mir –  einen Euch damals völlig Unbekanntem - vertraut. 

Einige haben uns mit  privaten Spenden unterstützt, verschiedene Unternehmen aus dem  Angelbereich sind als Sponsoren eingesprungen und viele haben irgendwie  unterstützt und sich persönlich eingebracht. Ob Homepage, Flyer  verteilen, Rettungsschwimmer oder Bilder bearbeiten- es war immer jemand  da. Ein Aufruf und Hilfe war unterwegs. Es war für uns eine  sensationelle und zugleich tolle und besondere Erfahrung. 

 Somit möchte ich an dieser Stelle einfach einmal DANKE sagen!

 Anglerdemo ist einmalig und einzigartig! Wir können stolz auf uns sein! Ich bin stolz und dankbar ein
 Teil dieser Gemeinschaft zu sein. 

 Ja, und man soll aufhören, wenn es am schönsten ist! 

  Das ist zur Zeit nicht geplant, jedoch werden wir jetzt erst einmal  durchschnaufen und auf die Antwort aus dem Bundeskanzleramt warten. Dann  werden wir entscheiden, wie und wann bzw. ob es weitergeht.

 Und  Barbara Hendricks- we are watching you! Wir schnaufen aktuell nur durch  und sind Stand-by! Also, keinen Blödsinn machen, ok?

 Denkt an unsere „Love the sea“ Party am 22. Juli an Bord der MS Einigkeit in Heiligenhafen. Wir freuen uns auf Euch!

 NEIN zum Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt!

 Mit freundlichen Grüßen

 Lars Wernicke
 Im Namen des Orgateam


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 3.0- Das Finale*

DANKE an euch alle, die Anglerdemo gemacht und/oder unterstützt habt!
DANKE und größten Respekt!


----------



## Deep Down (15. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 3.0- Das Finale*

@Anglerdemo
Die Kanzlerin nimmt in ihrer Rede Bezug auf die Angelverbote!

Meinen *allergrößten RESPEKT* für Eure Arbeit und bereits für das was ihr schon erreicht habt!


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 3.0- Das Finale*

Moin Thilo, siehe:
Video: Kanzlerin Merkel zu Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt


----------



## Deep Down (15. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 3.0- Das Finale*

Offen schämen müssen sich hingegen alle willfährigen und selbstherrlichen Verbandsapparatschik und vermeintliche Politikprominenz der SPD. Die vertreten unsere Interessen schon lange nicht mehr und vor allem fehlt wegen des verfilzten Systems, Selbstverliebtheit und Selbtbewunderung jegliche Legitimation!
Der Graben zwischen uns und denen wird immer immer tiefer. 
Ich besitze nur noch bodenlsoe Verachtung!

@Thomas
Danke, hatte ich schon gesehen!


----------



## Deep Down (15. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 3.0- Das Finale*



bastido schrieb:


> ....... Auch hier scheint es höchste Zeit, wenn man sieht dass der Verband seine unsäglichen Forderungen jetzt schon durch die AfD instrumentalisieren lässt.



Was denn, ein komplettes Angelverbot?


----------



## Anglerdemo (15. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 3.0- Das Finale*

Eigentlich hatte ich mir meine "Verschnaufpause" anders vorgestellt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.  Wir hatten doch viele Anfragen nach unseren T-Shirts von unserem  gestrigen Demoteam. Also haben wir uns entschlossen, ein Shirt in Größe  "M" bei EBay zu versteigern. Also, wenn Ihr uns unterstützen wollt oder  einfach nur ein geiles Erinnerungsstück an "Anglerdemo" haben wollt,  gebt alles auf EBay. Vielen Dank im Voraus und viel Glück! 



http://www.ebay.de/itm/-/132262067907?


----------



## Brillendorsch (15. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 3.0- Das Finale*

Ihre habt Großartiges geleistet.
Wenn vor einem halben Jahr jemand gesagt hätte, man werde bei der Kanzlerin persönlich Beschwerde einlegen, dann hätte man ihn wohl in die Klappsmühle geschickt.#d
Ihr habt es geschaft.#6#6#6#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 3.0- Das Finale*

Uwe vom Trave-Forum hat auch noch ne ganze Latte Bilder eingestellt, sich bedankt und sein Unverständnis über untätige Verbände geäußert:
http://trave-angler.de/traveforum/showthread.php?tid=2965&pid=6916#pid6916


----------



## Anglerdemo (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 3.0- Das Finale*

Liebe Mitstreiter und Unterstützer, liebe Angelfreunde,

ja, wir haben eine "Verschnaufpause" angekündigt. Das bedeutet nicht, dass wir uns zur Ruhe setzen- natürlich arbeiten wir hinter den Kulissen weiter.

Heute haben wir in kleiner Runde die Köpfe qualmen lassen und werden zeitnah ein Strategiemeeting unserer großen "Orgateamrunde" einberufen, um unsere Ideen vorzustellen und unsere nächsten Schritte abzustimmen.

Wir haben weiterhin viele Ideen und sind uns im Klaren darüber, dass wir noch einen langen Weg vor uns haben. Es geht ja nicht nur um die Angelverbote in Nord- und Ostsee. Wie geht es weiter bei der Quotenverteilung für die Freizeitfischer? Wird es eine Bevorzugung der kommerziellen Fischerei geben? Gibt es bereits in 2018 eine „Verteilungsgerechtigkeit“ oder müssen wir Angler der Politik und Wissenschaft Argumente dafür liefern? Wie wird die Bundesregierung auf unsere Resolution reagieren? Welche Forderungen und Vorschläge unterbreiten Angelverbände an die Politik? Wie stellen wir uns von "Anglerdemo" zukünftig auf? Welche Strukturen sind notwendig, um noch effektiver unsere Ziele zu erreichen? Welche Partnerschaften sind sinnvoll, um unsere Schlagkraft zu erhöhen? Bei all diesen Fragen werden wir immer unser Ziel vor Augen haben- wir helfen dem Angeltourismus und dabei wollen wir unser Motto "Von Anglern für Angler" nie aus den Augen verlieren!

Ihr seht, es gibt viele offene Fragen und viele Themen, die wir noch gemeinsam mit Euch angehen können und das sind nur einige wenige Punkte, die viele von uns interessieren.

Natürlich gibt es Überlegungen und Ideen, unsere bisherigen Ideen und Aktivitäten wie zum Beispiel Anglerdemo 2.0 oder 3.0 noch zu toppen und weiter auszubauen. Die Kriegskasse füllt sich langsam wieder, aber bereits jetzt suchen wir wieder Sponsoren, um unsere nächsten Aktivitäten detaillierter zu planen und umsetzen zu können. Also liebe Angelgerätehersteller und Händler, wir suchen Euch! für die nächsten Aktivitäten und hoffen auf Eure Unterstützung!

Auf jeden Fall haben wir heute uns mal intensiv mit einer Karte von Berlin beschäftigt. Berlin ist immer eine Reise wert, oder? 

In diesem Sinne wünschen wir Euch erst einmal eine sonnige Woche!


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 3.0- Das Finale*



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall haben wir heute uns mal intensiv mit einer Karte von Berlin beschäftigt. Berlin ist immer eine Reise wert, oder?


Wie immer wenn Verbanditen im DAFV zu dumm sind (beim Rheinischen wurde der entsprechende Artikel ja zensiert und entfernt, bei uns noch zu lesen), auf Anregungen und Vorschläge einzugehen, müssens halt Angler wieder selber machen...

Siehe:



https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=328722


Weiter so Lars!!


----------



## Brillendorsch (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 3.0- Das Finale*

gut so Jungs


----------



## Anglerdemo (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 3.0- Das Finale*

Weiter  geht es! Wir wollen weiterhin die Öffentlichkeit informieren und ein  weiteres Zeichen setzen! So haben wir ein zweites Banner in 8m x 4m  heute in Auftrag geben können. Dank unserer Sponsoren Baltic Kölln,  Dieter Eisele Sea Fishing und der MS Einigkeit konnten wir das Banner  erstellen lassen. Wo wir das Banner aufhängen? Lasst Euch überraschen!  Ab kommenden Wochenende dürft Ihr Euch auf die Suche begeben. Der erste  von Euch, der hier unter diesem Posting ein Foto von unserem neuem  Banner mit Angabe der Standortes postet , erhält von uns eine "Love the  Sea" Flagge! Also, Augen auf und posten!


----------



## Brillendorsch (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 3.0- Das Finale*

#6#6#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## Honeyball (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 3.0- Das Finale*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Uwe vom Trave-Forum hat auch noch ne ganze Latte Bilder eingestellt, sich bedankt und sein Unverständnis über untätige Verbände geäußert:
> http://trave-angler.de/traveforum/showthread.php?tid=2965&pid=6916#pid6916



Lieber Thomas,
hattest Du vielleicht schon Gelegenheit, den aktuellen LSFV SH Newsletter zu lesen (kam gestern um ca. 13:30 Uhr an). Liest sich sehr gut, was da steht, nämlich kein Wort über die Organisatoren von Anglerdemo aber statt dessen eine Darstellung, als sei alles eine Reaktion auf irgendeinen Protestbrief des LSFV SH, zu dem sich jetzt Landwirtschaftsminister Schmidt geäußert hat.
Dass Angelkutterkapitäne und Angelboote vor Ort waren, wird auf eine Art erwähnt und berichtet, die durchaus den Interpretationsspielraum zulässt, dass der versagende und nichtstuende Landesverband vor Ort seine Finger mit im Spiel gehabt hätte. Das ist nichts als geschickte Heuchelpropaganda und ein Schlag ins Gesicht derer, die sich engagieren und stark machen!!!


----------



## exil-dithschi (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 3.0- Das Finale*

naja, ich will jetzt meinen landesverband nicht in schutz nehmen, aber in dem newsletter 2017-06-02 wird dieser protestbrief schon erwähnt und auch auf die anglerdemo 2.0 hingewiesen, ebenso findet sich dort ein link zur webseite der anglerdemo.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 3.0- Das Finale*

Der Protestbrief vom Verband ist ne Lachnummer, Anglerdemo wurde ignoriert oder über den DAFV verarscht.

Nicht halt- und tragbar..


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 3.0- Das Finale*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Lieber Thomas,
> hattest Du vielleicht schon Gelegenheit, den aktuellen LSFV SH Newsletter zu lesen (kam gestern um ca. 13:30 Uhr an). Liest sich sehr gut, was da steht, nämlich kein Wort über die Organisatoren von Anglerdemo aber statt dessen eine Darstellung, als sei alles eine Reaktion auf irgendeinen Protestbrief des LSFV SH, zu dem sich jetzt Landwirtschaftsminister Schmidt geäußert hat.
> Dass Angelkutterkapitäne und Angelboote vor Ort waren, wird auf eine Art erwähnt und berichtet, die durchaus den Interpretationsspielraum zulässt, dass der versagende und nichtstuende Landesverband vor Ort seine Finger mit im Spiel gehabt hätte. Das ist nichts als geschickte Heuchelpropaganda und ein Schlag ins Gesicht derer, die sich engagieren und stark machen!!!


Jo grade, verloxxxx Kxxxbrxxxx für mich, welche Arbeit und Ergebnisse anderer (Anglerdemo) versuchen für sich zu vereinnahmen.


----------



## Franky (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 3.0- Das Finale*

Ich hab mal wieder 'n Déjà-Vu meiner Prophezeiung.......


----------



## Ossipeter (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 3.0- Das Finale*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Lieber Thomas,
> hattest Du vielleicht schon Gelegenheit, den aktuellen LSFV SH Newsletter zu lesen (kam gestern um ca. 13:30 Uhr an). Liest sich sehr gut, was da steht, nämlich kein Wort über die Organisatoren von Anglerdemo aber statt dessen eine Darstellung, als sei alles eine Reaktion auf irgendeinen Protestbrief des LSFV SH, zu dem sich jetzt Landwirtschaftsminister Schmidt geäußert hat.
> Dass Angelkutterkapitäne und Angelboote vor Ort waren, wird auf eine Art erwähnt und berichtet, die durchaus den Interpretationsspielraum zulässt, dass der versagende und nichtstuende Landesverband vor Ort seine Finger mit im Spiel gehabt hätte. Das ist nichts als geschickte Heuchelpropaganda und ein Schlag ins Gesicht derer, die sich engagieren und stark machen!!!


Danke dir für die gute Analyse!
Man kann nur noch|krach:


----------



## Anglerdemo (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 3.0- Das Finale*

Folgendes Schreiben haben wir heute per Mail und Brief an die Herren Martin Schulz und Hubertus Heil verschickt:


                                                                                                                                                                              Sehr geehrter Herr Schulz,

wir sind das Organisationsteam  der Initiative Anglerdemo „NEIN zum Angelverbot in Nord- und Ostsee“.  Mit diesem Schreiben möchten wir Sie informieren und um Unterstützung  bitten.

Ihnen ist sicherlich bekannt, dass das BMUB  seit längerem plant, große Teile der deutschen „Ausschließlichen  Wirtschaftszone“ (AWZ) in Nord- und Ostsee in Naturschutzgebiete  umzuwandeln und gleichzeitig dort auf großen Flächen das Angeln zu  verbieten.

Bis heute fehlt jegliche wissenschaftliche  Begründung warum das Angeln verboten werden muss. Gleichzeitig bleiben  nahezu alle anderen Nutzungen, wie z.B. die Stellnetzfischerei, der  Sand- und Kiesabbau oder der Bootsverkehr, in den betroffenen Gebieten  weiterhin erlaubt.

Der Angeltourismus ist für die  tourismusintensiven, aber strukturschwachen Regionen an der deutschen  Ostseeküste eine wichtige und alternativlose Einnahmequelle. Er sichert  Hunderte von Arbeitsplätzen in der Vor- und Nachsaison, so zum Beispiel  im Einzelhandel, in der Gastronomie oder auch im Beherbergungsgewerbe.

In  Heiligenhafen beispielwiese steht der Angeltourismus für rund 10% der  gesamten touristischen Wertschöpfung. Neben den Brandungs- und  Bootsanglern starten jedes Jahr rund 60.000 Angler von Heiligenhafen aus  zu Hochseeangelfahrten. Die Reichweite der Angelkutter ist auf Grund  von gesetzlichen Bestimmungen ohnehin begrenzt. Rund 70% aller Fahrten  gehen von hier in den Fehmarnbelt – insbesondere in die zukünftige  Angelverbotszone.

Im Gegensatz zu den Fischen – die in  der Masse nicht standorttreu sind – oder den Anglern, die auf andere  Regionen ausweichen können, sind die Angelkutterkapitäne an ihre lokalen  Fanggründe gebunden. Ihre Zukunft hängt von der Erreichbarkeit dieser  Fanggründe ab!

Das Angelverbot ist nicht nachvollzieh-  und wissenschaftlich belegbar, dagegen protestieren wir. Tourismus- und  Wirtschaftsverbände aus ganz Deutschland unterstützen uns. Aber auch in  der Politik wächst das Verständnis für unsere Position. Neben der  CDU/CSU Bundestagsfraktion teilen inzwischen die AfD, FDP und DIE LINKEN  unsere Position und haben sich bereits gegen das unbegründete  Angelverbot ausgesprochen.

Auch Bundeskanzlerin Angela Merkel sehen wir an unserer Seite. _„Es  sollten nicht gerade die Flächen gesperrt werden, die die besten  Stellen für das Angeln sind“ so Frau Merkel am 14.07.17 in Heiligenhafen  _und versprach, das Thema noch einmal in der Bundesregierung zu besprechen.

Wir  bitten Sie ihren Einfluss zu nutzen - überzeugen Sie insbesondere Ihre  Parteikollegin Barbara Hendricks davon, dass die Freizeitfischerei kein  Problem der Schutzgebiete ist. Fünf Millionen Angler in Deutschland  würden Ihnen dankbar sein!

Wir haben dieser Mail unsere Resolution an Frau Dr.  Merkel sowie unsere Gegendarstellung zu den Verbotsplänen des BMUB  beigefügt.​

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Lars Wernicke 
Team Anglerdemo


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 3.0- Das Finale*

Sehr gut!!!

Da sich die Sozen aktuell nicht gerade als Anglerfreunde oder als kompetent in den Fragen präsentierten, ist das mehr als notwendig:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=329686

Immer weiter machen, da ja Verbände versagen!!

Sehr gut!

Venceremos!!


----------



## archie01 (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 3.0- Das Finale*

Hallo
Als Dampfer mit Langzeitgedächnis würde ich zu Martin Schulz prognostizieren , er wird seine volle Unterstützung zusagen und uns dann im entscheidenen Moment in den Rücken fallen.
Da hat der dann kein Problem selber als Entscheider gegen uns aufzutreten.
Deshalb bleibt dieser Brief ohne oder gar nur mit negativer Wirkung.

Gruß
Archie


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 3.0- Das Finale*

An Schulz war ja schon mal der Rheinische Fischereiverband dran und hat nachgehakt:
Thema Angeln: Kanzlerkandidat Martin Schulz vs Rheinischer Fischereiverband

Das wurde aber alles wieder gelöscht und zensiert, weil der Vorstand zurück zum DAFV kriechen will und nirgends Stress brauchen kann. 

Da hätten Verbanditen mal mithelfen können und wollten das vereinzelt auch - dann holen die alten Betonköppe den Zensurhammer raus und lassen 
 richtige Angler wieder alleine im Regen stehen..


----------



## Brillendorsch (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 3.0- Das Finale*

ich finde das gut, was ihr da macht.
Steter Tropfen..........


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 3.0- Das Finale*

jepp - siehe auch:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=329720


----------



## Anglerdemo (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 3.0- Das Finale*

Natürlich  bekommen wir die vielen Diskussionen in den Foren und sozialen  Netzwerken zu unserer Initiative und insbesondere zur Resolution an  unsere Bundeskanzlerin mit. Auf der einen Seite macht es uns stolz, auf  der anderen Seite aber auch nachdenklich.

Ein Versprechen der  Bundeskanzlerin sei nichts wert ist von einigen zu hören. Das macht uns  nachdenklich! Woher kommt diese Politikverdrossenheit? Wir sehen das im  übrigen anders! Für uns ist das Versprechen sehr wohl viel wert, denn  wir vertrauen der Bundeskanzlerin- sie wird das Thema mit Sicherheit in  der Bundesregierung ansprechen. Das Ergebnis ist natürlich offen. Ist  das somit ein Erfolg? Das ist in unseren Augen lediglich ein weiterer  Schritt auf dem Weg zum Ziel! So wie unsere Schreiben an Martin Schulz  und Hubertus Heil. Oder unsere Gespräche mit unserem Ministerpräsidenten  Daniel Günter. Oder auch der intensive Austausch mit MdB Ingo  Gädechens. Alles viele kleine Schritte zum Erfolg, aber noch kein  Ergebnis.

Das schöne an diesen vielen kleinen Schritten ist doch,  dass es fast kein Geld kostet, sondern nur ein wenig Zeit und Arbeit.  Mal für einen kurzen Moment die grauen Zellen aktivieren. Wie würde es  aussehen, wenn 5.000.000 am Angeln interessierte Bürger aus diesem Land  einen Brief an Frau Merkel, Herrn Schulz oder Frau Hendricks schreiben  würden? Nehmen wir nur 20% dieser Menschen, so wären das für jeden  Empfänger noch 1.000.000 Briefe. Eine Hausnummer, oder? Denkt doch  einfach mal darüber nach! Jeder kann einen kleinen Schritt für unser  Ziel gehen und uns unterstützen.
 Es ist jetzt Sommerpause und ich  stelle mir gerade vor, wenn die Politiker aus dem Urlaub kommen und im  Büro fragen "Und, irgendetwas aufregendes passiert?"- und der Büroleiter  antwortet "Ja, Sie haben Post von 1.000.000 Angler erhalten. Wir haben  die Briefe in einer Lagerhalle im Industriegebiet eingelagert und  sortieren gerade noch mit 12 Zeitarbeitern"...
 Ihr versteht was  wir meinen? Wir sind eine Macht in diesem Land, doch leider nutzen wir  diese nicht! Ja, leider fehlt uns jemand, der uns an die Hand nimmt!

Einen Erfolg haben wir jedoch vorzuweisen, den viele anscheinend  momentan übersehen. Frau Hagedorn hat im April verkündet, dass die  Angelverbote im Mai/ Juni in Kraft treten- wir haben Mitte Juli, es ist  Sommerpause in der Bundesregierung und wir haben noch kein Angelverbot!  Das ist ein Erfolg, nämlich unser Erfolg auf Grund unseres gemeinsamen  Widerstandes!


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 3.0- Das Finale*



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Frau Hagedorn hat im April verkündet, dass die  Angelverbote im Mai/ Juni in Kraft treten- wir haben Mitte Juli, es ist  Sommerpause in der Bundesregierung und wir haben noch kein Angelverbot!  Das ist ein Erfolg, nämlich unser Erfolg auf Grund unseres gemeinsamen  Widerstandes!


GEGEN Politik und Verbände geschafft! 
RESPEKT!!


----------



## Brillendorsch (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 3.0- Das Finale*

auf jeden Fall ist es ein sehr großer Erfolg, den Status Quo wieder hergestellt zu haben.
Ob man nun Frau Merkel oder sonst einen Politiker trauen kann, spielt eine eher untergeordnete Rolle.
Ihr zeigt, dass die Anglerschaft ein ernstzunehmender Teil unserer Gesellschaft ist. Auch das ist ein riesen Erfolg !
Bisher konnten Politiker, Nabu und Co die Angler wie reudige Hunde vor sich her treiben. Damit habt ihr Schluss gemacht, ebenfalls ein riesen Erfolg.

*Macht weiter so *#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## kati48268 (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 3.0- Das Finale*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Bisher konnten Politiker, Nabu und Co die Angler wie reudige Hunde vor sich her treiben. Damit habt ihr Schluss gemacht, ebenfalls ein riesen Erfolg.


|good:
Da hat der bebrillte Dorsch vollkommen recht!


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 3.0- Das Finale*

Und soeben (Antwort auf unseren Wahlprüfstein) KLARE Aussage von der CDU/CSU:


CDU/CSU Bundestagsfraktion schrieb:


> *Das  gilt  auch  für  die  Schutzgebiete  der  AWZ  in  Nord-  und  Ostsee.  Es  gibt keinen ausreichenden  wissenschaftlichen Nachweis,  dass  die  Angelfischerei  hier  zu  einer Belastung führt. Sandbänke und Riffe sind durch die Angelfischerei nicht gefährdet.
> Hier  treten  wir  ganz  klar  der  Auffassung  der  bisherigen  SPD-Bundesumweltministerin entgegen*.



Danke Angler, Anglerdemo, Kutterkäptns, Tourismus, EGOH etc.:
Der Einsatz hat sich gelohnt, wie man sieht.

Schade, dass keine echte Unterstützung durch den DAFV und seine abnickenden Naturschutzverbände (speziell hier DMV, LAV MEckPomm und LSFV-SH)  kaum Unterstützung kam, eher noch Gegenwind - wie viel mehr und wie viel schneller hätte man da was erreichen können.


----------



## Anglerdemo (7. August 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 3.0- Das Finale*

Unser  Urlaub ist vorbei und so haben wir wieder Zeit, uns um unser  Hobby zu  kümmern. Wir waren Euch noch unser Video vom 14.Juli 2017  schuldig- hier  ist es! 

Danke Hinnark von net-cube.de für das Video zur  Anglerdemo 3.0 sowie an  die Kutterkapitäne aus Heiligenhafen und Fehmarn  sowie die Kapitäne  der Kleinboote von Fehmarn-Angler.net!

 Ich habe das Video jetzt fünfmal angeschaut und habe schon Bock auf Anglerdemo 4.0...

https://youtu.be/z8-18FtC_3E


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. August 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 3.0- Das Finale*




https://youtu.be/z8-18FtC_3E


----------



## Lubina (8. August 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 3.0- Das Finale*

Klasse Video!#6
Nur gemeinsam sind wir stark!:vik:

PS:
Wo bitte geht's zur Anglerdemo 4.0 ?


----------

